# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Gatime me mish qengji.

## mia@

Me cfare e gatuani mishin  e qengjit? Une per vete nuk di shume gatime me  mishin e qengjit. E gatuaj te pjekur, me tave kosi, pilaf.  Mishi i qengjit ka nje ere karakteristike dhe nuk para e preferoj me perime.  Do desha te dija nese keni receta te tjera per mishin e qengjit, po s'pertuat na i sillni.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## padrilla

> Me cfare e gatuani mishin  e qengjit? Une per vete nuk di shume gatime me  mishin e qengjit. E gatuaj te pjekur, me tave kosi, pilaf.  Mishi i qengjit ka nje ere karakteristike dhe nuk para e preferoj me perime.  Do desha te dija nese keni receta te tjera per mishin e qengjit, po s'pertuat na i sillni.


gatuje si te duash, nuk kemi naze ne, dim vetem te hame.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Une e gatuaj edhe me patate. (fergo mishin me pake qepe e nje thelb hudhre vetem por pa e prere te vogla. Pasi jane ferguar keto shtiji nje gote vere dhe pak rozmarine. Pastaj fergo pak patatet e prera te medhaja p.sh nje patate 4 pjeseshe e sa jane skuqur pak, bashkoi te dyja e me zjarr te ulet leri deri sa shikon qe jane pjekur/zier si mishi edhe patatja: nqs shikon qe mishi do te zieje shume, kuptohet mos e fut pataten aq heret). Alla fine, buon appetito!  :ngerdheshje:  

p.s. nqs ke pak sa per ngjyre e per bukuri, futikarrota te prera rrethore, por jo me shume se gjysem karrote. Nqs s'te pelqejne karrotat, mire eshte edhe ashtu si me siper.

----------


## Traktoristi

> Me cfare e gatuani mishin  e qengjit? *Une per vete nuk di shume gatime me  mishin e qengjit. E gatuaj te pjekur, me tave kosi, pilaf.*  Mishi i qengjit ka nje ere karakteristike dhe nuk para e preferoj me perime.  Do desha te dija nese keni receta te tjera per mishin e qengjit, po s'pertuat na i sillni.


Qyqyqy, sun dike hic ti goce ...  heu mka shkue nmen pr icik mish qngji tpjekum ... ashu ke helli si ke stani i Gjon Marukut ...

Ta kejsha dit se thoni "bujrum" kur e bani q at qingj, kesha me kaluje aneja kur ta gatuni (e gjej ka era e mir qi vjen  :-D  )

Lumshin duret cikave tona

Rroft Qingji i Deles

----------


## Izadora

Shuaje me vere kur ta pjekesh se i ik era. 


I pjek ose tave kose me shume nuk ke c'fare me be me mishin e qingjit.

----------


## izabella

Lyeje mishin me kripe,piper,rozmarine hidhi dhe disa thelba hurdhe dhe me pak vaj ulliri dhe hidhi 1/2 shishe vere te kuqe(mund ti hedhesh dhe me shume po pate shum mish) dhe veji ne nje ene qelqi te mbuluar te rrijne te pakten 4-5 ore,e mira eshte te rrije te gjithe naten.Pastaj piqe mishin ne furre se bashku me keto cfare ka brenda,piqe ne temperature te ngadalte.....do te shohesh qe nuk ka me ere fare.......se dhe une se kam pas henger me qejf mishin e qingjit vetem nga era por tani me pelqen

----------


## lisa12

po pate brinjet e qingjit vetem te pjekura ne zgare ose ne tigan te shijojne shume,kurse pjeset qe jane tul dhe me dhjame mund ta pjekesh ne furre, por dhe te besh tave kosi

----------


## 'MAGNUM'

> Me cfare e gatuani mishin  e qengjit? Une per vete nuk di shume gatime me  mishin e qengjit. E gatuaj te pjekur, me tave kosi, pilaf.  Mishi i qengjit ka nje ere karakteristike dhe nuk para e preferoj me perime.  Do desha te dija nese keni receta te tjera per mishin e qengjit, po s'pertuat na i sillni.


Nuk kam henger kurre mish te qengjit, por kam henger mish te dashit dhe te delmes, dhe me duhet te them qe i vinte nje ere shum e rende. Po me intereson ta di se a i vjen edhe mishit te qengjit ajo ere e rende ?

----------


## EDLIN

Koken e qengjit gjyshja ime e qan, seç i hedh ca ereza, arra e bajame qe ça te hash...

----------

